# Windblown Estates Vineyard



## Logwerx (May 7, 2017)

Finally able to put in a decent sized vineyard. I have been looking for a spot for a few years, to no avail. Found another hobby winemaker that has the ground but had no interest in growing the grapes. He is a MUCH better wine maker than I am, I am much better at growing things. 

We are on our way now. Will see how it goes.


----------



## rustbucket (May 7, 2017)

You've put in a lot of work into getting this done. The vineyard looks great! What kind of grapes are you planning to grow?


----------



## ibglowin (May 7, 2017)

Looking good. Let us know what you planted. Looks like you are in Montana?


----------



## mgmarty (May 7, 2017)

That is beautiful. The work we will go through to make a bottle of wine amazes me. Do keep us up to date.


----------



## Johny99 (May 7, 2017)

Looks great! That is a ton of work. What did you plant, as asked by others, and where are ya?


----------



## BlueStimulator (May 8, 2017)

A lot of work there but it will be worth it, at least that is what I keep telling myself


----------



## Logwerx (May 8, 2017)

Putting in a number of different ones hoping to find what may work best for us. 
Frontenac
Sabrevois
Marquette
Itasca
Louis Swenson

I have Frontenac at my place now, just 30 vines. But had run out of room and wanted to try a few more. Not sure how well some of them will do, but if they work, will concentrate on those that do.

Thinking of putting up hoop houses over some. They seem to have success doing that in China and Russia. It is mainly the early season we have the biggest problem.


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2017)

Best of luck with the new vineyard. The soil looks pretty good to work with.


----------



## Logwerx (May 9, 2017)

Beats the rock loaded mess at the home place.


----------



## Logwerx (Jul 1, 2018)

Been awhile since an update. Now have 425 vines in, 225 of them this year. Of the 200 from year one, we lost about 20. We had a water delivery issue that was noticed too late.


----------



## CK55 (Jul 1, 2018)

Logwerx said:


> Been awhile since an update. Now have 425 vines in, 225 of them this year. Of the 200 from year one, we lost about 20. We had a water delivery issue that was noticed too late.


Nice Vineyard, I wish i had the space, ive got about 8 acres that i could plant, but ive planted 1.2 acres.


----------

